# Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2017)

*Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Ich stolperte gerade über diesen Artikel: 
Gesichtserkennung im Supermarkt: Datensammler rusten auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein paar Schlüsselsätze:
_"Die Software soll künftig neben Alter und Geschlecht am Gesichtsausdruck auch Gefühle erkennen."

"Wir könnten problemlos den Kunden, sobald er in den Laden kommt,  verfolgen - wenn er das WLAN an seinem Smartphone 
eingeschaltet hat,  könnten wir die Netzwerkseriennummer des Geräts auslesen und auch  speichern."_

_"Der Einzelhandel träumt natürlich davon, den Kunden individuelle Preise  zu machen - genau wie viele Onlineanbieter", sagt 
Jürgensen und spielt  darauf an, dass Internetnutzern auf Vergleichsportalen höhere Preise  angezeigt werden, wenn sie beispiels-
weise mit Apple-Produkten ins  Internet gehen.

_
Ich halte das alles für ziemlich nervig. In einer Zeit, in der Viele Payback nutzen , sollten sich diese Kunden nicht wundern, dass ihr 
Verhalten  überwacht und gespeichert wird. Neu ist die lückenlose Überwachung aller. Wir geben an der Kasse mit der Kredit- oder 
Bankkarte unsere Identität preis. Eine personengebundene Datenerfassung halte ich für unerträglich. Die Konsequenz ist klar, bezahlt
wird in Supermärkten nur noch bar.

Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## efdev (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Klingt lästig und nicht gerade zum Vorteil der Verbraucher. 
Gut das ich nicht oft Einkaufen gehe meine Mom kein Smartphone hat und wenn ich was Kaufe dann zu 90% in Bar.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Schon lange zahle ich nur noch Bar, nur Online geht es nicht anders und diese Überwachung nervt!

Das man Online andere Preise bekommt die je nach Gerät angepasst werden wundert mich schon lange nicht, so kann man auch mehr Geld einnnehmen. Über das WLAN im Smartphone kann mich so schnell keiner im Laden identifizieren weil ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten nur das einschalte was ich brauche und WLAN brauch ich im Laden nicht.  
Kameras gibt es Heutzutage leider überall und man wird immer überwacht, ich muss mal aufs Land wohnen gehen, da habe ich Ruhe vor all dem.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Ich zahle zumeist in bar. Teilweise bin ich aber zu bequemlich und halte meine Karte einfach vors Gerät, besonders wenn ich an Bahnhöfen wenn ich nur 1-2 Produkte habe. 
Trotzdem zahle ich lieber in bar. Man hat mehr Überblick und ist nicht so transparent. 
Wlan ist bei mir seit vier Monaten nahezu immer aus, sofern ich nicht zu Hause bin. Meine 15 GB Datenvolumen konnte ich noch nie ausnutzen und es ist meist viel schneller als das Wlan, zumal man sich oft extra einloggen muss. Das ist mir zu umständlich. Außerdem zieht es Akku wenn das Smartphone ständig nach Wlan sucht.


----------



## azzih (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Unschöne Sache sowas. Trotzdem fang ich bestimmt nicht mehr an bar zu zahlen. Würd mir viel zu sehr aufn Sack gehn ständig Geld zu holen, die Zeiten sind glücklicherweise vorbei und man kann fast überall mit Karte zahlen. Allein ständig das nervige  Cent Wechselgeld das einem den Geldbeutel zu nem Backstein macht...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Ich bezahle noch immer bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (sehr große Beträge) ausschließlich in bar.
Und: Ich mag das. Auf diese Weise habe ich ein weit besseres Gefühl wie viel ich ausgebe (was die Herren da oben natürlich nicht wollen). Ich meine man hat schnell mal ne 1000 irgendwo eingetippt und losgeschickt aber 1000€ mit Bargeld zu zahlen wäre eine große Überwindung (für mich).

Am Ende wird man es kaum aufhalten können, die Deutschen sind ja ohnehin weit hinterher was elektronisches Zahlen angeht. Aber so lange ich es nicht muss oder es mir entscheidende Vorteile bringt nicht mehr mit Bargeld rumzulaufen (aktuell sehe ich keine) werde ichs weiter handhaben wie bisher - und mich weiter über die Typen ärgern, die ihre 3 Bananen anner Kasse mit EC-Karte zahlen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Es ist doch längst bewiesen dass man mit Geld "sorgsamer" umgeht wenn man es physisch besitzt und damit bezahlen muss. 
Überweist man eben mal 150€ an Amazon ist das ein anderes Gefühl als die Summe in bar zu zahlen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist doch längst bewiesen dass man mit Geld "sorgsamer" umgeht wenn man es physisch besitzt und damit bezahlen muss.



Was einer der Hauptgründe ist warum man alles versucht um davon wegzukommen...


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist doch längst bewiesen dass man mit Geld "sorgsamer" umgeht wenn man es physisch besitzt und damit bezahlen muss.
> Überweist man eben mal 150€ an Amazon ist das ein anderes Gefühl als die Summe in bar zu zahlen.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Da würden dir einige meiner Bekannten was anderes sagen  

Am Ende ist es eine Frage, ob man mit Geld umgehen kann oder nicht und das hängt eher vom Elternhaus ab als von der Art der Bezahlung.

Wurde einem nie ein vernünftiger Umgang mit Geld beigebracht, wird  es problematisch.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was einer der Hauptgründe ist warum man alles versucht um davon wegzukommen...


Jein, man bekommt so ja auch super Daten die man genau zuordnen kann. 
Ergo zwei Nachteile, und diese wiegen für mich den Vorteil der Bequemlichkeit bei weitem nicht auf. 
Kleingeld? Wandert daheim ins Sparschwein. 
Außerdem habe ich es schon mal erlebt wie toll es ist wenn die Karte im Urlaub kaputt geht. Ein bisschen Bargeld hatte ich ja mit (~200€), aber wirklich angenehm war das Gefühl nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Ich fühle mich quasi nackt wenn ich ohne Bargeld aus dem Haus gehe, selbst wenn ich die EC-Karte dabei hätte (ich besitze keine Kreditkarten o.ä.).
Gerade auf dem Land ist es nicht zu erwarten, dass jeder Laden immer und überall die Karte akzeptiert. Da könnte ich nich maln Glas Bier trinken gehen ohne etwas Kleingeld (und das wäre für nen unglaublichen Alk ziemlich hart ).

Aber klar, es geht natürlich auch um Daten und Profilerstellung.

Was Umgang mit Geld angeht bzgl Erziehung gabs da nen wichtigen Satz der von meinem Opa damals kam wenns darum geht ob man etwas kaufen soll oder nicht (er war eher der Sparer in der Familie, meine Eltern weniger auch wenn sies jetzt nicht rausgeworfen haben): 

'Wenns nicht ein ganz klares und überzeugtes Ja ist zum Kauf - dann ist es ein Nein.'

...und schon kauft man viel weniger Zeug das man eigentlich gar nicht braucht oder gar will.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 'Wenns nicht ein ganz klares und überzeugtes Ja ist zum Kauf - dann ist es ein Nein.'
> 
> ...und schon kauft man viel weniger Zeug das man eigentlich gar nicht braucht oder gar will.


Guter Ratschlag  Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind dann kaufen wir eh mehr als wir eigentlich zum überleben brauchen  Besonders das Internet ist eine beliebte Plattform und da kauft man gerne mal mehr ein als man möchte.  Die personalisierte Werbung gibt es dann natürlich noch oben drauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Guter Ratschlag  Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind dann kaufen wir eh mehr als wir eigentlich zum überleben brauchen



Ja, natürlich. Es hilft nur den unnötigen Konsum zumindest etwas abzudämpfen.
Wenn im Markt dann irgendwann alles personalisiert ablaufen soll wirds damit aber schwieriger, denn dann bekommste natürlich genau die Produkte angeboten die du in der Regel auch kaufen willst (was prinzipiell ja was feines ist - nur will ich ja nicht immer alles / so viel kaufen)...


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Smartphone ausschalten und mit Bedacht einkaufen 

Ich schreibe mir immer noch einen Einkaufszettel aufs Papier

Da werden sie mich auch in 30 Jahren nicht überwachen können,

denke ich mal als alter Mann


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Smartphone ausschalten und mit Bedacht einkaufen
> 
> Ich schreibe mir immer noch einen Einkaufszettel aufs Papier


Was abschalten? Sowas hab ich gar nicht 

...und ja, meine Einkaufzettel sind auch noch aus Papier^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bezahle noch immer bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (sehr große Beträge) ausschließlich in bar.
> Und: Ich mag das. Auf diese Weise habe ich ein weit besseres Gefühl wie viel ich ausgebe (was die Herren da oben natürlich nicht wollen). Ich meine man hat schnell mal ne 1000 irgendwo eingetippt und losgeschickt aber 1000€ mit Bargeld zu zahlen wäre eine große Überwindung (für mich).
> 
> Am Ende wird man es kaum aufhalten können, die Deutschen sind ja ohnehin weit hinterher was elektronisches Zahlen angeht. Aber so lange ich es nicht muss oder es mir entscheidende Vorteile bringt nicht mehr mit Bargeld rumzulaufen (aktuell sehe ich keine) werde ichs weiter handhaben wie bisher - und mich weiter über die Typen ärgern, die ihre 3 Bananen anner Kasse mit EC-Karte zahlen.



Ich habe kürzlich 1521,20 € passend gezahlt 
Sehe auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, warum jeder Verkäufer meinen Namen kennen und jeder bei meiner Bank (oder mit Zugriff auf die ja immer unvermeidlicheren Sicherheitslücken) mein gesamtes Kaufverhalten. Aber das dank Videoüberwachung in Zukunft auch in Geschäften kein anonymes Kaufen mehr möglich ist, das kotzt mich um so mehr an. Eben gerade nicht in irgendwelchen Datenbanken zu landen war für mich einer der Hauptgründe, es auch abseits klassischer Supermarktprodukte immer zunächst offline zu versuchen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was abschalten? Sowas hab ich gar nicht
> 
> ...und ja, meine Einkaufzettel sind auch noch aus Papier^^





Ich nutze auch keine Deutschland-, Payback- und sonstige Rabattkarten

Big Brother kommt sowieso, aber aktiv unterstützen muss ich den Müll nicht


----------



## Polyethylen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Ich zahle seit geraumer Zeit schon alles mit Karte und sehe darin auch kein Problem. Mit einer kontaktlosfähigen Kreditkarte geht das auch alles sehr schnell. Für nen 13ct Brötchen die Pin einzugeben wäre da schon etwas nervig, aber so sehe ich da kein Problem darin, da sind die "warten Sie, ich habs passend - oh ne doch nicht"-Menschen bestimmt langsamer (ist mir egal, wer wie lange braucht, aber das ist ja so ein Hauptargument der Kartengegner). In anderen Ländern, allen voran Schweden z.B. wird fast alles mit Karte bezahlt, da sieht dort auch kaum einer ein Problem drin.
Die Übersicht ist bei mir durch Kartenzahlung auch tausendmal besser, ich bekomme über jeden Kauf sofort ne Push aufs Handy (teilweise wird da gerade erst der Bon im Lidl gedruckt und sie ist schon da) und ich kann genau sehen, was ich wann wofür ausgegeben habe. Das gilt jetzt für mich persönlich, für Oma Erna, die noch kein Onlinebanking hat und einmal monatlich ihr Geld abhebt, und es nicht anders kennt ist das sicherlich anders, sag ich ja auch nix dagegen. Soll ja jeder handhaben wie er will.
Und das Überwachungs-blabla kann ich nicht mehr hören. Wow, dann weiß Lidl eben, das die eine Kreditkartennummer dort gerne einkauft (Name wird bei kontaktlos nicht mal mit übertragen), und? Tausendmal bequemer ist es für mich auch, und ich persönlich empfinde diesen Kreislauf "Geldautomat-Kunde-Supermarkt-Bank-Geldautomat" irgendwie als überflüssig.
Ich will nur nochmal sagen: Es soll jeder machen wie er will, nur soll doch bitte überall mal Kartenzahlung (und nicht nur mit dem nationalen blöden girocard-System) möglich sein, damit ich auch so zahlen kann, wie ich möchte. Naja, mit ein bisschen vorrausschauendem Einkaufen umgehe ich das Problem, hab schon ewig nicht mehr bar bezahlt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> ...Und das Überwachungs-blabla kann ich nicht mehr hören. ....


Du willst z.B. eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung abschließen:
"Aha, Polyethylen kauft jeden Tag Alkohol, oho hier, Pharmazeutika, oha, ist der oft im Park bei den Drogensüchtigen,..." => Wir lehnen ihren Antrag auf Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung ab

und so weiter. Das Problem ist, dass Du nicht weißt, wer welche Informationen und zu welchen Zwecken speichert, auswertet und an dritte verkauft. Z.B. meine ganzen alten Schulfreunde, die sich mit fingierten Gutachten um den Wehrdienst drückten, z.B. mit "ich hab Rücken". Dumm nur, wenn heute die Versicherungen einen Abgleich mit den Daten der Kreiswehrersatzämtern machen. Kann man jetzt sagen, selber schuld, ist im Einzelfall, wenn eine Versicherung nicht zahlt, aber extrem ärgerlich. Aber Du hast natürlich nichts zu verbergen, oder? Wunder Dich aber nicht, wenn Dein Kredit auf einmal doppelt so hohe Zinsen hat, wie der Deiner Freunde. Warum? Die Datenbasis wirst Du niemals einsehen dürfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Das wird in Zukunft noch viel besser, wenn alles "Smart" geworden ist. Dann weiß deine Krankenkasse oder ein Arbeitgeber bei dem man sich beworben hat auch, was du so alles im Kühlschrank hast, deine Waage kennt dein Gewicht und Körperfett, dein Auto und/oder Armbanduhr meldet dass du die 800m zum Bäcker (Standort ist natürlich bekannt) nie zu Fuß gehst, dass du jeden Sonntag superungesunden Kuchen isst ist sowieso klar und bei der riesen Nutzungszeit vom Smartphone kann es dem Genick ja nicht gut gehen.
Irgendwann meldet das smarte Klo noch deinem Chef ob du beim pissen sitzt oder nicht unter dem Vorwand, ein smarter Pott könne automatisch Klopapier nachbestellen und die Leute findens geil.

Das klingt alles weit hergeholt - aber was wir heute so treiben war vor 20 Jahren ebenso weit hergeholt.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Soweit ist es aber nun auch noch nicht...

Gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen müssen da natürlich geschaffen werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Die Rahmenbedingungen, die beispielsweise Facebook verboten haben, Whatsapp Daten auszuwerten?
Hat gut funktioniert. Facebook hat sogar 100 Millionen oder sowas Strafe gezahlt dafür... und sich halbtot gelacht.

Gesetze können sowas nicht verhindern. Weder heute noch in Zukunft.


----------



## Polyethylen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du willst z.B. eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung abschließen:
> "Aha, Polyethylen kauft jeden Tag Alkohol, oho hier, Pharmazeutika, oha, ist der oft im Park bei den Drogensüchtigen,..." => Wir lehnen ihren Antrag auf Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung ab


Ich wüsste nicht, das bei der Zahlung die gekauften Artikel mit an die Bank übertragen werden, das wäre mir neu. Und ohne mein Einverständnis dürften die Daten, die auf dem Bon stehen auch nicht so einfach an jemanden verkauft werden. Wenn das rauskäme gäbe es wohl mächtig Ärger. Ich glaube mit Payback o.ä. wird dazu ein Einverständnis gegeben, aber nicht bei einer normalen Kartenzahlung. Und in anderen Ländern ist man schon viel weiter (so gut wie jedes Land in Europa außer D und AT) und hört man da solche Schreckensmeldungen? Etwa genau das gleiche wie NFC, hier wird so ein tamtam darum gemacht, das es so unsicher sei und in allen Ländern um uns rum, wo es rege genutzt wird, bleiben solche Schreckensmeldungen aus. Ich hab da wohl leider das Vertrauen in solche Meldungen verloren, wie es sie auch in anderen Fachgebieten gibt (mit genau dem gleichen Ergebnis). 
Naja, und das beim Arzt die Unterlagen zu Untersuchungen aufbewahrt werden, ist mir jetzt nicht neu, das ist ja logisch und auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbedingungen, die beispielsweise Facebook verboten haben, Whatsapp Daten auszuwerten?
> Hat gut funktioniert. Facebook hat sogar 100 Millionen oder sowas Strafe gezahlt dafür... und sich halbtot gelacht.
> 
> Gesetze können sowas nicht verhindern. Weder heute noch in Zukunft.


Da werfen wir aber verschiedene Daten durcheinander. 

Der Weg vom Einkauf mit der EC über die Bank richtung Verkäufer zurück und dann weiter an Versicherungsanstalten ist ein anderer, als von Tochterunternehmen zu Mutterkonzern. 

Gesetze verhindern per se erstmal nichts. Man muss halt daran aebwiten, das es vernünftige Rahmenbedingungen gibt und diese auch greifen. Aber das Internet ist eben noch Neuland und wird es auch rechtlich lange bleiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das klingt alles weit hergeholt - aber was wir heute so treiben war vor 20 Jahren ebenso weit hergeholt.


Danke, Du verstehst mich



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das bei der Zahlung die gekauften Artikel mit an die Bank übertragen werden, das wäre mir neu.


Was möglich ist, wird gemacht werden, was denkst Du denn?


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Dann müssen wir über das ob ja nicht mehr diskutieren, sondern sollten uns um das wie kümmern.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wird in Zukunft noch viel besser, wenn alles "Smart" geworden ist. Dann weiß deine Krankenkasse oder ein Arbeitgeber bei dem man sich beworben hat auch, was du so alles im Kühlschrank hast, deine Waage kennt dein Gewicht und Körperfett, dein Auto und/oder Armbanduhr meldet dass du die 800m zum Bäcker (Standort ist natürlich bekannt) nie zu Fuß gehst, dass du jeden Sonntag superungesunden Kuchen isst ist sowieso klar und bei der riesen Nutzungszeit vom Smartphone kann es dem Genick ja nicht gut gehen.
> Irgendwann meldet das smarte Klo noch deinem Chef ob du beim pissen sitzt oder nicht unter dem Vorwand, ein smarter Pott könne automatisch Klopapier nachbestellen und die Leute findens geil.
> 
> Das klingt alles weit hergeholt - aber was wir heute so treiben war vor 20 Jahren ebenso weit hergeholt.



Ach komm, das ist doch der Traum von uns allen, wir müssen uns um nix mehr kümmern alles wird erledigt und wir können das Leben mehr geniessen.  

So utopisch finde ich deine Ideen gar nicht, mal sehen wie die Welt in 20 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das bei der Zahlung die gekauften Artikel mit an die Bank übertragen werden, das wäre mir neu. Und ohne mein Einverständnis dürften die Daten, die auf dem Bon stehen auch nicht so einfach an jemanden verkauft werden. Wenn das rauskäme gäbe es wohl mächtig Ärger. Ich glaube mit Payback o.ä. wird dazu ein Einverständnis gegeben, aber nicht bei einer normalen Kartenzahlung. Und in anderen Ländern ist man schon viel weiter (so gut wie jedes Land in Europa außer D und AT) und hört man da solche Schreckensmeldungen? Etwa genau das gleiche wie NFC, hier wird so ein tamtam darum gemacht, das es so unsicher sei und in allen Ländern um uns rum, wo es rege genutzt wird, bleiben solche Schreckensmeldungen aus. Ich hab da wohl leider das Vertrauen in solche Meldungen verloren, wie es sie auch in anderen Fachgebieten gibt (mit genau dem gleichen Ergebnis).
> Naja, und das beim Arzt die Unterlagen zu Untersuchungen aufbewahrt werden, ist mir jetzt nicht neu, das ist ja logisch und auch sinnvoll.



Es werden keine Daten zu den gekauften Artikeln mit übertragen, aber je nach Laden lassen Ort und Preis des Einkaufes schon recht eindeutige Rückschlüsse zu. Samstags abends 3,99 an der Tanke bezahlt? Das war garantiert kein Benzin. Der Bäcker kurz vor Ladenschluss? Um die Zeit haben die meist keine Brötchen mehr, nur Kuchen loszuwerden. Von diversen kleinen Läden ganz zu schweigen. Z.B. beim im Modebereich immer beliebteren Shop-im-Shop-System kann zumindest die Abteilung direkt nachvollzogen werden.
Der eigentliche Trick bei Big Data ist aber das zusammenziehen von Daten. Wenn ich nur weiß, dass du für 142,98 Kleidung gekauft hast, weiß ich bestenfalls dass es vermutlich zwei Teile waren (weil ,98 statt ,99). Aber wenn ich weiß, dass in dieser Woche in diesem Laden T-Shirts auf 42,99 heruntergesetzt waren und die von dir in den letzten fünf Jahren dreimal auf Ebay (wo du unzähligen Händlern die gleiche Kreditkartennummer und deinen Namen gibst) gekauften Jeans 99,99 kosten, kann ich mir den Rest denken. Dazu kommen ggf. noch direkte Informationen aus Bonus-Sammelsystemen, Rabattaktionen, etc.. Von der Integration von Facebook, Smartphone-Profilen & Co ganz zu schweigen. Alle Daten in Datenbanken lassen sich zusammenführen und den "warum sollte sich BEI MIR jemand die Mühe machen??"-Punkt hat die Automatisierung lange, lange hinterunsgelassen. Heute ist nur noch die Zugänglichkeit der Daten eine Frage. Und mach dir da mal keine Illusionen: Dein Verkaufsverhalten wird regelmäßig auch Offline zwecks Shopoptimierung analysiert, als Einverständnis reicht schlichtweg die Videoüberwachungs-Warnung am Eingang und selsbt wenn die Daten nicht direkt weitergegeben werden dürfen - Läden werden aufgekauft, Daten von branchenweit agierenden Partnerunternehmen über globale Cloudsysteme ausgewertet und wenn auch nur die Vermutung besteht, dass Zahlungsdaten in der gleichen Datenbank sein könnten, findet sich mittelfristig auch irgendjemand, der sich schlicht illegal Zugang verschafft.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es werden keine Daten zu den gekauften Artikeln mit übertragen, aber je nach Laden lassen Ort und Preis des Einkaufes schon recht eindeutige Rückschlüsse zu. Samstags abends 3,99 an der Tanke bezahlt? Das war garantiert kein Benzin. Der Bäcker kurz vor Ladenschluss? Um die Zeit haben die meist keine Brötchen mehr, nur Kuchen loszuwerden. Von diversen kleinen Läden ganz zu schweigen. Z.B. beim im Modebereich immer beliebteren Shop-im-Shop-System kann zumindest die Abteilung direkt nachvollzogen werden.
> Der eigentliche Trick bei Big Data ist aber das zusammenziehen von Daten. Wenn ich nur weiß, dass du für 142,98 Kleidung gekauft hast, weiß ich bestenfalls dass es vermutlich zwei Teile waren (weil ,98 statt ,99). Aber wenn ich weiß, dass in dieser Woche in diesem Laden T-Shirts auf 42,99 heruntergesetzt waren und die von dir in den letzten fünf Jahren dreimal auf Ebay (wo du unzähligen Händlern die gleiche Kreditkartennummer und deinen Namen gibst) gekauften Jeans 99,99 kosten, kann ich mir den Rest denken. Dazu kommen ggf. noch direkte Informationen aus Bonus-Sammelsystemen, Rabattaktionen, etc.. Von der Integration von Facebook, Smartphone-Profilen & Co ganz zu schweigen. Alle Daten in Datenbanken lassen sich zusammenführen und den "warum sollte sich BEI MIR jemand die Mühe machen??"-Punkt hat die Automatisierung lange, lange hinterunsgelassen. Heute ist nur noch die Zugänglichkeit der Daten eine Frage. Und mach dir da mal keine Illusionen: Dein Verkaufsverhalten wird regelmäßig auch Offline zwecks Shopoptimierung analysiert, als Einverständnis reicht schlichtweg die Videoüberwachungs-Warnung am Eingang und selsbt wenn die Daten nicht direkt weitergegeben werden dürfen - Läden werden aufgekauft, Daten von branchenweit agierenden Partnerunternehmen über globale Cloudsysteme ausgewertet und wenn auch nur die Vermutung besteht, dass Zahlungsdaten in der gleichen Datenbank sein könnten, findet sich mittelfristig auch irgendjemand, der sich schlicht illegal Zugang verschafft.



... und langfristig geht es ja noch weiter

Aufgrund dieser gesammelten Daten wird z.Bsp. bei Versicherungen ein persönliches Risikoprofil erstellt 

Das wird dann letztendlich dazu führen, dass es auch individuelle Versicherungsprämien gibt

Für die Profitmaximierung wird dabei die Solidargemeinschaft geopfert 

Sry, solange ich atme, werde ich meine Daten soweit wie möglich schützen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Vor Versicherungen schützt Datenvermeidung leider nicht. Die haben das Grundkonzept (die Gemeinschaft federt einzelne Unglücksfälle ab die jedem passieren können) schlicht aufgekündigt und werden dir in Zukunft nur noch hohe Prämien anbieten, solange du nicht nachweist, dass du einen nullriskofall darstellst, bei dem man auch schon eine mittelhohe Prämie als großen Gewinn verbuchen kannst. Und das schlimme ist, dass Konkurrenzmechanismen in diesem Fall nicht einmal theoretisch eine Chance haben, im Interesse der Kunden zu wirken (nicht dass sie das in der Praxis oft tun würden, aber immerhin). Denn sobald eine Versicherung eine erfolgreiche Methode etabliert hat, sich die Rosinen rauszupicken, bleiben für solidarische Gesellschaften gehäuft diejenigen übrig, die tatsächlich erhöhte Ausgaben verursachen - und wer die abkriegt muss dann zwangsläufig die Beiträge erheben.
Das einzige, was dagegen hilft ist tatsächlich eine verpflichtend solidarische Versicherung, also eine staatlich organisiert einheitliche für alle.

Aber Gerechtigkeit in Deutschland? AUF KEINEN FALL!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Einheitlich für alle? 

Wo kämen wir denn da hin... wenn alle Berufsgruppen in die gleiche Rentenversicherung einzahlen würden (also auch Selbstständige, Beamte, Ärzte, Architekten, usw.) hätten wir kein Rentenproblem oder Altersarmut. Wenn die ganzen Privaten Krankenkassen nicht existieren würden und alle in die gesetzliche einzahlen würden hätten die noch mehr Überschüsse als sie sowieso schon haben bzw. der Beitrag wäre gefühlt halb so hoch. Die Beispiele sind endlos.

Das Sozialprinzip alle zahlen in einen Topf und wer grade Pech hat (oder das Glück hat sehr alt zu werden) wird unterstützt funktioniert in unserer Gesellschaft und mit unserer Wirtschaftsmacht absolut hervorragend... es klappt in Deutschland halt nur deswegen nicht, weil es Tausende Ausnahmen und verschiedenste Töpfe gibt die noch viel mehr unsinnigen bzw. ungleichmäßigen Regelungen unterliegen. Über die Jahrzehnte haben die reichen und mächtigen es eben so eingerichtet, dass sie den großen Kuchenteil bekommen und die dies nötig hätten eben nix.

Um die Brücke zum Topic zu schlagen: Die ganze Datensammlerei und Auswertung wird langfristig auch wieder genau die treffen, die immer getroffen werden: Der oft zitierte kleine Mann. Aber man kann den Drahtziehern nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen - denn der kleine mann lässts nicht nur mit sich machen, er findets auch noch gut!


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um die Brücke zum Topic zu schlagen: Die ganze Datensammlerei und Auswertung wird langfristig auch wieder genau die treffen, die immer getroffen werden: Der oft zitierte kleine Mann. Aber man kann den Drahtziehern nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen - denn der kleine mann lässts nicht nur mit sich machen, er findets auch noch gut!



Das siehst du ja gut, wie viele Leute mit den Payback Karten herumlaufen und denken, dass sie damit tatsächlich ein Schnäppchen machen können, wenn sie sich 10x Schnaps kaufen, dass sie dann eine Flasche gratis bekommen.
Die Krankenkasse wird darüber nicht informiert, aber ein möglicher Arbeitgeber weiß bescheid, dass er einen zukünftigen Alkoholiker lieber nicht einstellen sollte.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*

Die Evolution hat den Menschen eine wundervolle Gabe mitgegeben, nämlich das

DENKEN 

Leider wird das heutzutage von Maschinen (Smartphones) mit Gottvater Google übernommen

Akku am Ende = Birne hohl

Die Verblödung setzt also schon ein, ich bin mal gespannt, wo wir in 20 Jahren stehen werden


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Verblödung setzt also schon ein, ich bin mal gespannt, wo wir in 20 Jahren stehen werden



In 20 Jahren können wir das Handy einfach mittels Burger aufladen. 
Burger essen -- chemische Energie freisetzen -- in elektrische Energie umwandeln -- fertig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Akku am Ende = Birne hohl



Netter Spruch 

Ich frage mich auch manchmal, wie ichs noch schaffe, ganz ohne Smartphone meinen Alltag zu erledigen... also zu wissen was ich kaufen muss, den sinnvollsten Weg zum Supermarkt zu finden, zu erkennen welches Wetter ist alleine durch aus-dem-Fester-sehen (finde ich besonders kurios wenn Kollegen dafür ne Wetterapp benutzen die ihnen dann sagt es regnet grade ), mir die Öffnungszeiten meines Ladens merken kann, ja sogar den Benzinverbrauch absolut und relativ zur Strecke überschlagen kann um zu sehen ob sich ein Angebot nicht bereits durch 5€ Spritverbrauch bis zum Laden erübrigt hat.

Es ist ja nicht bei allen Smartphone-Nutzern so, dass sie komplett verblöden oder sowas, das ist Quatsch. Aber ich bin manchmal durchaus ziemlich erschrocken wie abhängig (gerade sehr junge) Leute stellenweise geworden sind. Da wundert es nicht, dass viele viele Leute über solche Überwachungs-/Datensammelpraktiken gar nicht erst nachdenken.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Threshold schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren können wir das Handy einfach mittels Burger aufladen.
> Burger essen -- chemische Energie freisetzen -- in elektrische Energie umwandeln -- fertig.



Jo, dann aber über ein Hirnimplantat,

diese zukünftigen Smartphones werden per Chip sofort nach der Geburt mit den neuronalen Netzen verknüpft 

Damit wird dieser Verblödungsmechanismus noch effizienter vorangetrieben

Gott sei Dank, ich werde das nicht mehr erleben


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Adi1 schrieb:


> diese zukünftigen Smartphones werden per Chip sofort nach der Geburt mit den neuronalen Netzen verknüpft
> 
> Damit wird dieser Verblödungsmechanismus noch effizienter vorangetrieben
> 
> Gott sei Dank, ich werde das nicht mehr erleben



Warts ab... wir holen dich wieder zurück in 100 Jahren als "Adi von Borg, 1 of 9" oder so 

Warum Leute Überwachen und Daten sammeln wenn man sie direkt beeinflussen oder gar befehligen kann?
Was kommt zuerst? Skynet oder Assimilation? 

So, genug der Spinnerei^^


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was kommt zuerst? Skynet oder Assimilation?



Skynet kommt definitiv eher 

Nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen,

jeder Mensch kann diese Datensammelwut etwas begrenzen,

da reicht es schon, beim Einkaufen etwas nachzudenken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um die Brücke zum Topic zu schlagen: Die ganze Datensammlerei und Auswertung wird langfristig auch wieder genau die treffen, die immer getroffen werden: Der oft zitierte kleine Mann. Aber man kann den Drahtziehern nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen - denn der kleine mann lässts nicht nur mit sich machen, er findets auch noch gut!



Aber das muss gut sein! Reiche Leute kriegen doch schon seit Jahrhunderten hochindividualisierte Angebote für alles und reichen Leuten geht es gut! Also wird es mir auch gut gehen, wenn alle meine Daten bei jedem Schritt berücksichtigt werden!




Threshold schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren können wir das Handy einfach mittels Burger aufladen.
> Burger essen -- chemische Energie freisetzen -- in elektrische Energie umwandeln -- fertig.



Gibt es heute schon und die Effizienz wird vermutlich noch steigern, aber sinnvoll wird es nie sein. Selbst wenn du auf Energiegehalt optimierte Pflanzen und relativ effiziente Kraftwerke nutzt hat Biomasse eine geringere Flächenleistung, als eine Solaranlage. Zwischen die Sonnenstrahlung und den Akku nicht nur ein Rapsfeld, einen Bioreaktor und einen Gasmotor zu schalten, sondern ein Maisfeld, eine Kuh, einen Schlachthof der die Hälfte wegschmeißt, die gesamte Produktionskette von Burger King und einen ineffizientes Biochemiegebilder wird mit sicherheit nie einen Fortschritt bringen 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warts ab... wir holen dich wieder zurück in 100 Jahren als "Adi von Borg, 1 of 9" oder so
> 
> Warum Leute Überwachen und Daten sammeln wenn man sie direkt beeinflussen oder gar befehligen kann?
> Was kommt zuerst? Skynet oder Assimilation?
> ...



Einfach zu beantwortende Frage
Skynet
Skynet

Ich frage mich nur, was mit einem Haufen hirnloser Zombies eigentlich will? Menschen sind nachweislich für so ziemlich alles die schlechtere Wahl, außer komplexe manuelle Handlungen in schwieriger Umgebung (die aber immer nur für Menschen nötig sind), soziale Interaktion (dito. Und doch bitte nicht mit Smobies) und eben gelegentliches Denken. Wenn man letzteres nicht will sollte man lieber gleich auf Maschinen setzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, was mit einem Haufen hirnloser Zombies eigentlich will? Menschen sind nachweislich für so ziemlich alles die schlechtere Wahl



Guter Punkt... aber noch haben die ja Geld.^^

Und noch ist die totale Verblödung ja nicht eingetroffen (bzw. weit genug fortgeschritten), so dass Leute blöderweise gelegentlich noch bemerken wenn man sie am Ring durch die Manege führt. Deswegen ist die aktuelle Variante wohl "genau so schnell über den Tisch ziehen, dass die entstehende Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfunden wird" - das "Zombies befehlen"-Level kommt erst später


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Überwachung im Supermarkt und personalisierte Preise*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es heute schon und die Effizienz wird vermutlich noch steigern, aber sinnvoll wird es nie sein. Selbst wenn du auf Energiegehalt optimierte Pflanzen und relativ effiziente Kraftwerke nutzt hat Biomasse eine geringere Flächenleistung, als eine Solaranlage. Zwischen die Sonnenstrahlung und den Akku nicht nur ein Rapsfeld, einen Bioreaktor und einen Gasmotor zu schalten, sondern ein Maisfeld, eine Kuh, einen Schlachthof der die Hälfte wegschmeißt, die gesamte Produktionskette von Burger King und einen ineffizientes Biochemiegebilder wird mit sicherheit nie einen Fortschritt bringen



Das war eher scherzhaft gesagt, im Bezug auf The Matrix, wo die Menschen von den Robotern ja als biologische Batterien genutzt werden.
Wobei das natürlich auch totaler Unsinn ist, denn einen Menschen zu füttern, warm zu halten und dann noch eine Matrix entwickeln, die ihn bei Laune hält, wird vermutlich deutlich mehr Energie verschlingen als er an Energie wieder abgeben kann.
Von daher sind die Matrix Roboter schon ziemlich bescheuert.


----------

